# The start of my collection



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

My first part of my new collection


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Love the Goats!!!

GM all the way!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Love the Goats!!!


I love the "GOATS" too :tongue: Just a few of the herd. HERD???? Herd of goats??? Of course i've heard of goats ROTFLMAO :roll:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

win43 said:


> I love the "GOATS" too :tongue: Just a few of the herd. HERD???? Herd of goats??? Of course i've heard of goats ROTFLMAO :roll:


Heard of goats?!?! What do i care what a goat heard? They never speak to me anyway...





...that always gets my goat! :tongue:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Harold Sage said:


> My first part of my new collection


Nice score. Sooooooo many more to go.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

win43 said:


> I love the "GOATS" too :tongue: Just a few of the herd. HERD???? Herd of goats??? Of course i've heard of goats ROTFLMAO :roll:


So....Would this make you one of the "Men Who Stare at Goats"????? No need for a controller, your mind will send the electricity to the car!

Sorry guys, these are things I think about when i get bored at work

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Jerry, "The Goat Whisperer"...would make a great show on the slot channel...RM
P.S. Cool start ther Harold, glad GM was your first choice, jus sayn'...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Jerry, "The Goat Whisperer"...would make a great show on the slot channel...RM
> P.S. Cool start ther Harold, glad GM was your first choice, jus sayn'...


 I "Thought", it was a Mercury "Couger"...

tells U w/ I "Know" :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

My fav GTO in 1:1 and 1:64 is the '67...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice One HS!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Not Goats but,,,,,,,,,,,Cuda's and Challengers.http:// Anybody know how many different variations there were on the two different Cuda's in the lower right corner? The brown one and the pink one.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jerry,You old Goat lover.Everyone has their favorite.TGM has his Cudas.You know what Joe Skylark likes.You must remember what I like,from the 55 Chevy battle Randy"Hilltop Garage"Matlock and I had a few years ago.Great fun.It's all good fun. Tom 'Mr.55 " Stumpf


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Favorite car is Cougar*

Wow alot of nice collections. The first piece of my collection was given to me by a very nice guy. My Favorite car is the Mercury Cougar from 67-69. I had a 68 about 20 some years ago.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I thought Tom did a good job on these:







Did JL/AW make any other variants of this body? I also have the white Thunder Mach 1.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Harold Sage said:


> Wow alot of nice collections. The first piece of my collection was given to me by a very nice guy. My Favorite car is the Mercury Cougar from 67-69. I had a 68 about 20 some years ago.


A 1:1 '68 or a slot car? Friend of mine in high school had a '67 or '68 XR7. Loved that car. Here's a little project for someone: http://mohave.craigslist.org/cto/2699997947.html


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

buzzinhornet said:


> My fav GTO in 1:1 and 1:64 is the '67...


SWEET!!! :thumbsup:

i was lucky enough 2 score a couple of the last of the M/M "Judges" @ Bud's HO awhile back this yr.....

"Here Come Da' "JUDGE"..... Here Come Da' "JUDGE"... 
Here Come Da' "JUDGE"... Y'ALL!!...".....

how many of ya' remember that "Diddy" from Flip Wilson???? :dude:

Bubba 123


----------

